# Adults kids and Ex



## I Just don't get it (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a concern that involves my ex and our kids/grand-kids.
I don't want to see my ex anymore and the kids are upset that I won't go to their kids' birthday parties because their mom (my ex) will be there. Is this a wrong way to feel. They say I should be able to do it for the kids and I am selfish for doing that. 
Help Me...


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

From your other posts, I recall you have been divorced for 10 years and since remarried. If this is correct, why the sudden change in not wanting to see your ex?

I know of families that celebrate separately with grandma and grandpa if they are divorced but it does make for more work for your kids, so ideally, to be able to be in the same place as your ex would be easiest for all involved (other than you, but not sure why?)


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

swedish said:


> From your other posts, I recall you have been divorced for 10 years and since remarried. If this is correct, why the sudden change in not wanting to see your ex?
> 
> I know of families that celebrate separately with grandma and grandpa if they are divorced but it does make for more work for your kids, so ideally, to be able to be in the same place as your ex would be easiest for all involved (other than you, but not sure why?)


I don't know of your specific situation, but I would not attend a function with my ex and it's been over 10 years. He was abusive during our marriage and I have no interest in seeing him. Big functions like a grad or baptism or wedding, I'd have to suck it up but birthday parties or Christmas - nope!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

